# Watch Investment



## docf (Sep 29, 2007)

hi all

looking for some advice. lets just say i had Â£5000 in the bank looking for a home, which watch would you recommend i buy which will appreciate in value over a couple of years?

thanks in advance


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

docf said:


> hi all
> 
> looking for some advice. lets just say i had Â£5000 in the bank looking for a home, which watch would you recommend i buy which will appreciate in value over a couple of years?
> 
> thanks in advance


personally if it was me theres definatly one in the sales forum possibly 2 ,and i dont mean the black monster as nice as it is .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rolex Seadweller 1665 .....

Even 5k might not be enough now though.....

A Trit dialed 5513 Sub would be another good one, with change ....

ProPlof 600M Omega maybe ( bit of a minefield to find a good one though)

Most quality vintage watches have appreciated quite a bit over the last few years Ive noticed.....

Depends also on what sort of return you would be happy with really, if you buy right and lucky and then sell in the right place and time its possible to make a good % quickly....

But if you want a watch to wear and not depreciate then Rolex is historicly a good bet....

But watches are odd, there can be a 'watch of the month' that everyone gos mad over and demand soars, then the mania calms down again..

But stick to the classics and good makers and fingers crossed


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Are you going to wear it? If not, I would forget the watch and go for a high interest account


----------



## docf (Sep 29, 2007)

i intend to wear it as often as you would a five grand watch. i have my eyes set on a omega speedmaster of some sort (not worked out which one yet) to wear daily.

its a bit boring stashing all your savings into a savings account i think.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree with Jase, but would lean towards the Rolexes he recommends. I'd put a pitch in for the matte-dial 16660 Sea-Dweller too.

The Ploprof market is softening a bit. I think they will continue to appreciate at the 'normal' rate, i.e. I don't expect them to double in price in 2008 as they did in 2007.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Another vote for vintage Rolex Im afraid... with the modern ones going up in price again with the new models you really cant go wrong with the 60s-80s ones right now. I think the growers are the 16800 and 16660 but all are sound investments but really, anything sub with a tritium seems to know no bounds.

As Colin says, vintage sports Omegas will increase but not at the rates of 2007. but, they are still undervalued comapred to the same era Rolex competitors.

Ive put my money where my mouth is... In July I bought the best and most right 1665 I could (good dial, right ageing on markers, correct and original hands and original bezel with tritium pip, good condition case thats not over polished, no box/papers but in fine fettle with good original bracelet and serviced etc). Its a beauty to wear (I wear it a lot so yes you can wear a Â£5k+ watch everday etc) and I dont really mind if it doesnt go up in value, but from what I can tell its risen maybe 10% already...







Im not sure if thats true, but it seems that way from the recent sales... but im keeping it so it doesnt matter.









Always buy what you like and will wear and always buy the best you can find, the wrong hands / dial etc will kill your resale chances on Rolex...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Got to agree on Rolex and the Polprof but would add the IWC 2000 GST especially in titanium.

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Have to agree that if you took a flyer on a GMT (I would pick a 1675) you wont lose, but maybe wont make as much as a sub...

Hmm the PP will go up some more, but not ballistic again for a while I expect... the Omega sleepers are the SM120C and the SM1000 (Grand) really... the market hasnt seen those go as ballistic as the PP yet... and imho the SM120C is Omega's best dial/hands etc...

The IWC is defo undervalued... IMHO these are better than a 16600 SeaDweller to wear (larger and very nice quality) and the market will see that soon. They have already gone up in value a bit - imho 1700 is the base for these now. not long back these were 1400ish.... The GST is way better than the new model - the bezel and the bracelet that the new one lacks were the differentiators back then... deleting these from the new model was a mistake for IWC.


----------



## docf (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies, you guys really know your stuff. is there anywhere i can read up on this sort of info.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't be daft. Stick it in an ISA.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Don't be daft. Stick it in an ISA. Best advice so far.

Remember.....for every valuable watch there are a dozen fakes (some good, too) you need to really know your stuff.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

To be honest, I've always thought that a watch is about as good an investment as a car. Some times you get lucky, but most times you don't. I'd invest the money in an ISA or at least a high interest account.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

you cant wear an isa everyday....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

With a combination of a little luck and a little knowledge you can enjoy a good watch and return some brass,cannot do that with an ISA.

Of course here are no G-tees so if you are unsure go the safe route,i personally buy watches to wear and if i make a couple of quid thats a bonus.

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Same with me Mart....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

you cant wear an isa everydayDont forget, the question was purely as an investment, no mention of everyday wear


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Best "investment" for me was my SS Rolex Daytona. Paid Â£3670 for it at the end of 2005 (only waited 18 months too!!), wear it quite regular, and have been offered Â£5,500 for it recently. Where else can you clear nearly Â£2K with a Â£3670 investment and enjoy every day the interest is accumulating??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

potz said:


> SIB said:
> 
> 
> > Best "investment" for me was my SS Rolex Daytona. Paid Â£3670 for it at the end of 2005 (only waited 18 months too!!), wear it quite regular, and have been offered Â£5,500 for it recently. Where else can you clear nearly Â£2K with a Â£3670 investment and enjoy every day the interest is accumulating??
> ...


Yep, Im with that....

The trick is getting the initial investment, after that the cost of ownership is minimal, and over a while should be profitable ( if that is important to you )

For me the resale value is important, I couldn't really afford to take too much of a hit on 2k, I think of it as a enjoyable way of saving....It is easily comutable to ready cash in a hurry if needed.

If I hadn't bought the Rolly, I ( or 'she' ) would have frittered the cash away on bullshit crap....

I just love wearing it too, its been on constantly for more than a month now.............


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Buy Â£5000 worth of ETA2824-2 movements!


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about a few nice shiny krugerrands? you can always put them in your trouser pocket and feel them every now and then. Gold has a habit of going up in times of economic gloom...like we're probably going to have over the next few hundred years or so.

Regards

Tony


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I agree with Jase, but would lean towards the Rolexes he recommends. I'd put a pitch in for the matte-dial 16660 Sea-Dweller too.
> 
> The Ploprof market is softening a bit. I think they will continue to appreciate at the 'normal' rate, i.e. I don't expect them to double in price in 2008 as they did in 2007.


Supply and demand perhaps? Seeing as you have bought most of them


----------

